# From Me



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2012)

Felt strongly about this since I got up this morning. No matter whether you categorize yourself under one of the "A"s or not, to all the Ladies and Gentlemen that visit this forum, I love you all. That is a fact.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Pay, I know that is genuine.


----------



## Four (Aug 29, 2012)

Define Love.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2012)

Four said:


> Define Love.



Opposite of hate.


----------



## TheBishop (Aug 29, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Felt strongly about this since I got up this morning. No matter whether you categorize yourself under one of the "A"s or not, to all the Ladies and Gentlemen that visit this forum, I love you all. That is a fact.



I don't like you very much right now.













Im on a diet and everytime I see your avatar it makes my mouth water and my stomach growl!  I never tried one of those but I'd ptobably break my diet to do so.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> I don't like you very much right now.
> Im on a diet and everytime I see your avatar it makes my mouth water and my stomach growl!  I never tried one of those but I'd ptobably break my diet to do so.....


 Then do NOT, I repeat, do NOT go to the Outdoor Cafe' and look at his threads!


Pay, the feeling is mutual, my friend!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> I don't like you very much right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't hurt ya to try one thin slice on an unsalted cracker!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 29, 2012)

Love is a strong word, but I think I would like all you guys


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 29, 2012)

I love bacon.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 29, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Love is a strong word, but I think I would like all you guys



We are told to love our neighbor as ourself.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 29, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> We are told to love our neighbor as ourself.



Bad advice.


----------



## TheBishop (Aug 29, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I love bacon.



Me too. That's why I'm. On a diet.


----------



## Four (Aug 30, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> We are told to love our neighbor as ourself.



I dont think love means much if you have to be told to do it

loving everybody means not loving anybody.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 30, 2012)

Four said:


> loving everybody means not loving anybody.



What if we are talking in reference to caring for them, as in, wish them well?  

Either way, I think the OP was just trying to extend a nice gesture.  Wish it could be taken for what it was.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 30, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Bad advice.



It would elliminate evil if practiced universally.


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 30, 2012)

That's what I like about this forum. A man can start a thread with the pure intent of being kind to those who think differently than him and hoping to bridge the divide that the diversity in our beliefs cause, and it turns into some kind of debate as to what he meant exactly and whether or not we should really love at all.


----------



## Four (Aug 30, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> What if we are talking in reference to caring for them, as in, wish them well?
> 
> Either way, I think the OP was just trying to extend a nice gesture.  Wish it could be taken for what it was.



I wish nearly everybody well. I don't so much care for people i don't know as much as my neutral position is one of wishing people happiness.

I certainly cant love or hate someone i cant know.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 30, 2012)

Four said:


> I wish nearly everybody well. I don't so much care for people i don't know as much as my neutral position is one of wishing people happiness.
> 
> I certainly cant love or hate someone i cant know.



I think the OP was wishing you well, and expressing "love" in a Christian sense. Wish you guys had taken it as such, and not made it a negative.

But, either way.....just for fun......


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 30, 2012)

I appreciate the sentiment.   Thank you, Paymaster.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for expressing that love towards me and the others.
The love you refer to isn't a love you learned from your parents or from your first love.
It isn't the love a husband has for his wife.  It isn't the love a child has for a toy.
It is the love of servanthood that God has taught you and other Christians.  It has to do with loving first, before we even have a natural reason to love.  It is to have compassion, even on our enemies.  It is to hope for the very best, even for those who hate us and wish us harm.

It isn't a stupid love, but it is a person's conscious decision to have best wishes, even to one who might hate them.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Paymaster. I think we all oughta get together for a gathering, and have Paymaster cater it with some BACON EXPLOSION!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Thanks Paymaster. I think we all oughta get together for a gathering, and have Paymaster cater it with some BACON EXPLOSION!!!!



That would be great!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 4, 2012)

jmharris23 said:


> That's what I like about this forum. A man can start a thread with the pure intent of being kind to those who think differently than him and hoping to bridge the divide that the diversity in our beliefs cause, and it turns into some kind of debate as to what he meant exactly and whether or not we should really love at all.





I'm beginning to think this thread was in response to a bet.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 5, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> I'm beginning to think this thread was in response to a bet.



Then you'd be wrong!


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 5, 2012)

back at ya Paymaster!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 5, 2012)

You tell 'em bacon man!


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 6, 2012)

It is all about the love, and latticing the bacon correctly! Do you see that extra end piece that holds it all together? That is the love my friends!


----------

